# 6D Maglite



## Brighteyez (Aug 28, 2006)

Meant to post this sometime last week and forgot all about it.
Seems that there may be some people starting up rumors about the Mag 6D being discontinued, no longer available, and there was at least one bozo who tried to make some claim about it being illegal. Perhaps it was all in anticipation of a trolling for suckers expedition on eBay.

Anyways, for those who have Fry's stores near them, Fry's does carry the 6D in-store for $24.99. For those who don't have a Fry's available, they have it for the same price at their website, outpost.com, (plus shipping, of course.) No shortage, no limits. ... and certainly no competition from me; I have no desire for such a light. And for those who think they need to have a metal club to hit someone, try an Asp baton; it's a little less likely to kill the person, leaving you as a civil defendent in a wrongful death suit  .


----------



## webster223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah but my betters have decided I'm not to be trusted with an ASP in California. Anyone have a source on 5C or 6C Mags? 

Not to hijack your thread--I'll confirm that Anaheim Fry's has plenty of 6Ds in stock. 

Webster223


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 28, 2006)

Can't say as I blame your betters. They know what's best for you. And we all know about Orange County.  And it'll keep you from getting it taken away from you by the neighborhood kids and then having them use it on you.

And the ASP does take a little while to get used to if you've carried a straight stick or PR-24.

Actually I think 6Ds are available from quite a few places, though relatively few people actually buy them.



webster223 said:


> Yeah but my betters have decided I'm not to be trusted with an ASP in California. Anyone have a source on 5C or 6C Mags?
> 
> Not to hijack your thread--I'll confirm that Anaheim Fry's has plenty of 6Ds in stock.
> 
> Webster223


----------



## CLHC (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll have to concur with *Brighteyez* on Fry's Electronics stocking the Maglite 6 D-Celled batteries flashlight, cause that's where I bought mine.

The 6 C Cell Maglite(s) are usually spotted online for roughly $30.00[ish]+

Those ASPs are something to be sure. I remember being attacked with a Monadnock-wielding fellow when I was in Hawaii. All I recall, was me still standing and blood spatter on the wall and walkways with the fellow lying there. . .Then again, that was a looong time ago.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, in the wrong hands, or inexperienced hands, an impact weapon has every potential to unintentionally become a lethal weapon. Sometimes they can be more dangerous than firearms since it's kind of hard to miss at distances of 2 feet.

One of my favorites is one about a bad guy and a cop each at either end of a vehicle, where they empty their weapons at each other. Whew! Someone could've been hurt. Fortunately neither person had a scratch on them 



CHC said:


> Those ASPs are something to be sure. I remember being attacked with a Monadnock-wielding fellow when I was in Hawaii. All I recall, was me still standing and blood spatter on the wall and walkways with the fellow lying there. . .Then again, that was a looong time ago.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 28, 2006)

webster223 said:


> Yeah but my betters have decided I'm not to be trusted with an ASP in California. Anyone have a source on 5C or 6C Mags?
> 
> Not to hijack your thread--I'll confirm that Anaheim Fry's has plenty of 6Ds in stock.
> 
> Webster223


 
Funny thing is, you can buy an ASP no problem, you just can't own it or use it.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure you can buy it and even own it, as long as you don't have in your possession within the State of California 

Wanna buy mine? 



Bryan said:


> Funny thing is, you can buy an ASP no problem, you just can't own it or use it.


----------



## Jasmes (Aug 28, 2006)

Whats an ASP?


----------



## AlexSchira (Aug 28, 2006)

Times like these make me look back to the day when I had a bat under my bed...It was a space-age aluminum Lousiville from the 90s, but still, I'm old enough to have had a bat-like object under my bed before the giant flashlights and ASPs came around. Now I have a few ASPs throughout my apartment, one of which is in pieces on my coffee table looking like a Star Wars toy lightsaber kit, and my favorite light is still the classic 3D Mag with a new drop-in that makes it worth the weight. The Mag is just nostalgia to me, but it gets me worried when I see guys in Home Depot picking up a Maglite in its packaging and test-swinging it at an invisible perp's head. I've watched kids (who are young enough to be mine if I had gotten around in junior high) swinging around a black 4D with their own sound effects added for realism. 

At one point, some guy found out about my Surefire and tried to prove that his Maglite was better. Went similar to this. 
"You can't fit it in a pocket, that's all it comes down to."
"Dude, I can kill a guy with my flashlight, it's not illegal."
...WHAT? Do these people think there's a loophole or something? You can use a Bic pen and still get a life sentence. I'm truly clueless as to how the public got the idea that it's acceptable or possibly legal to use an illumination as a weapon. I don't go furniture shopping with my other half and see how well I can swing a desk lamp, why are these people swinging around flashlights?


----------



## CLHC (Aug 29, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> why are these people swinging around flashlights?


Maybe they're "feeling" out the balance? or Getting ready to go to the batting cages? or They're kendo[ist] wannabees? :huh:  Anyhou, I get what you're saying and do wonder why people do what they do. . ."People are strange. . ." as the song goes.

Since the topic of *Brighteyez* is on the 6D Maglite, I wonder about the C sized ones? Now that got my interest peaked. :thinking:


----------



## mdocod (Aug 29, 2006)

> I don't go furniture shopping with my other half and see how well I can swing a desk lamp, why are these people swinging around flashlights?



HAHAHA... props to this statement. The truth is always the most hilarious


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 29, 2006)

Jasmes said:


> Whats an ASP?



http://www.defensedevices.com/aspbaton16inch.html


----------



## webster223 (Aug 29, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> "Dude, I can kill a guy with my flashlight, it's not illegal."
> ...WHAT? Do these people think there's a loophole or something? You can use a Bic pen and still get a life sentence. I'm truly clueless as to how the public got the idea that it's acceptable or possibly legal to use an illumination as a weapon.



Your jurisdiction's self-defense and weapons possession laws will apply whether you carry an ASP, baseball bat, or flashlight. It's not that the flashlight is more acceptable to beat someone with; it's that it has a demonstrably legitimate use other than as an impact weapon. That can be important in California, where civilian possession of ASPs is outlawed and you can get in trouble for having a baseball bat in your car if the officer doesn't believe it's for baseball. 

Webster223


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

Or to summarize it, unjustified use of lethal force, regardless of what you use, can be a criminal act (and more so if you happen to be acting under "color of state")



AlexSchira said:


> ...WHAT? Do these people think there's a loophole or something? You can use a Bic pen and still get a life sentence. I'm truly clueless as to how the public got the idea that it's acceptable or possibly legal to use an illumination as a weapon. I don't go furniture shopping with my other half and see how well I can swing a desk lamp, why are these people swinging around flashlights?


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

Reference 12020 of the California Penal Code for prohibited items.
You can also get in trouble if you use an automobile in a manner for which it was not intended (i.e. as a weapon.) You also cannot have a functioning firearm that is bright green or orange 



webster223 said:


> That can be important in California, where civilian possession of ASPs is outlawed and you can get in trouble for having a baseball bat in your car if the officer doesn't believe it's for baseball.
> 
> Webster223


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Mag has discontinued production on any C cell lights that are larger than 4 cells. Unfortunately, that may also be a signal for the eBay vultures to start creating a value-added market (you can call it gouging if you wish) for existing ones on the market.



CHC said:


> Since the topic of *Brighteyez* is on the 6D Maglite, I wonder about the C sized ones? Now that got my interest peaked. :thinking:


----------



## CLHC (Aug 29, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> I think Mag has discontinued production on any C cell lights that are larger than 4 cells. Unfortunately, that may also be a signal for. . .vultures to start creating a value-added market (. . .call it gouging if you wish) for existing ones on the market.


That may possibly be so. I've seen the C size ones on a few websites other than eBay.

Off The Beaten Path: One time I was pulled over by three (3) Sheriff's Deputies in my neighborhood, just because, and when one of them approached driver's side and opened my door (he did open the door!), there was a wooden baton lying on my left side of the door, readily seen. The deputy took notice of it, ran the standard CDL, Registration, Insurance and asked me questions. He kindly let me go.

Maybe it was that "one-time only" incident, since I do not have any criminal record or traffic violations. Don't know. . .

Now, I wonder if Mag Instruments will come out with a 1 (AA, C, D) Cell flashlight in the future? :thinking: That'll be something!


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2006)

CHC said:


> That may possibly be so. I've seen the C size ones on a few websites other than eBay.
> 
> Off The Beaten Path: One time I was pulled over by three (3) Sheriff's Deputies in my neighborhood, just because, and when one of them approached driver's side and opened my door (he did open the door!), there was a wooden baton lying on my left side of the door, readily seen. The deputy took notice of it, ran the standard CDL, Registration, Insurance and asked me questions. He kindly let me go.
> 
> Maybe it was that "one-time only" incident, since I do not have any criminal record or traffic violations. Don't know. . .


 
More than likely he did not notice the baton, because it's highly illegal in California as you know. If he did happen to see it, consider yourself very lucky!


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sure you've heard this one from others, but "not having been there, it's hard to tell". But based on what we've discussed off-line, you live within the incorporated limits of a city that has a police department, don't know what the SO would have been doing there. Maybe they didn't make an arrest because they had no business being in the area, or didn't want to explain why he made a traffic stop and approached on the driver's side, or there was no PC for the stop to begin with. Or a bunch of other reasons, including just choosing to ignore it or just 'cause you're a county employee ... who knows. 

Don't have any traffic violations? What are you, some kinda saint? Even cops have traffic violations! 

With regards to a single cell Mag ... Wasn't Solitare enough? :lolsign:



CHC said:


> That may possibly be so. I've seen the C size ones on a few websites other than eBay.
> 
> Off The Beaten Path: One time I was pulled over by three (3) Sheriff's Deputies in my neighborhood, just because, and when one of them approached driver's side and opened my door (he did open the door!), there was a wooden baton lying on my left side of the door, readily seen. The deputy took notice of it, ran the standard CDL, Registration, Insurance and asked me questions. He kindly let me go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, can't resist ...

But how does "highly" illegal differ from being "slightly" illegal. But I guess it's not quite as much of a delineation as "slightly" pregnant. 



Bryan said:


> because it's highly illegal in California as you know.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Sorry, can't resist ...
> 
> But how does "highly" illegal differ from being "slightly" illegal. But I guess it's not quite as much of a delineation as "slightly" pregnant.


 
True, illegal is illegal. Even though a gram of marijuana is still illegal, I have seen many officers who will look the other way on that sort of thing. A baton on the other hand is like having a concealed firearm or concealed fixed blade knife. I've never seen anyone get away with that type of offense. Not saying it hasn't happened, just very unlikely. So when I say highly, I mean it's probably not an offense that will be punished with a slap on the hand.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Sorry, can't resist ...
> 
> But how does "highly" illegal differ from being "slightly" illegal. But I guess it's not quite as much of a delineation as "slightly" pregnant.


 
I'm going to guess that you are a LEO? Just by your posts you seem very well educated in regards to California law. I just received job offers from CHP and CDCR and I'm trying to decide which one to pursue.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

Nope, there's a point when you achieve a level of maturity where discretion becomes the better part of valor, and retirement is a graceful means of departure.

Cops aren't necessarily well educated in lawl, though many are. Members of the California Bar should know it a bit better, and often inmates in state correctional institutions know California and Federal law pretty well (at least parts of it.)

Best of luck on your career opportunities.




Bryan said:


> I'm going to guess that you are a LEO? Just by your posts you seem very well educated in regards to California law. I just received job offers from CHP and CDCR and I'm trying to decide which one to pursue.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

Actually it usually is, if prosecuted at all, and there is seldom an arrest solely for possession.



Bryan said:


> I mean it's probably not an offense that will be punished with a slap on the hand.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Actually it usually is, if prosecuted at all, and there is seldom an arrest solely for possession.


 
Ok then, how much for that ASP lol :naughty:


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 29, 2006)

What?! And destroy your career before you even start? I don't think I'd want to contribute to that.

Like most departments, I'm sure you'll get an equipment list before you leave the academy. Along with an inadequate uniform allowance.

And you'll want to be careful about transactions that you conduct, you would never want to transfer a limited traffic item like a baton to any unknown individual. 



Bryan said:


> Ok then, how much for that ASP lol :naughty:


----------



## CLHC (Aug 29, 2006)

Bryan said:


> More than likely he did not notice the baton. . .


He put his foot right on it, much like how salesmen of yesteryear would put their foot in the doorway when you opened up. :huh:



Brighteyez said:


> you live within the incorporated limits of a city that has a police department, don't know what the SO would have been doing there. Maybe they didn't make an arrest because they had no business being in the area, or didn't want to explain why he made a traffic stop and approached on the driver's side, or there was no PC for the stop to begin with. Or a bunch of other reasons, including just choosing to ignore it or just 'cause you're a county employee ... who knows.


I never thought about that before. Although I do see CHP, SJPD, and SCCSO + Park Rangers driving around on the streets.



Brighteyez said:


> Don't have any traffic violations? What are you, some kinda saint? Even cops have traffic violations!


No "saint" here, but have been pulled over numerous times though.

I thought about that Solitaire one but left of on the single AAA light. Since Brinkmann has their version of the 3 AAA in one flashlight, why not Maglite in a 3 or 4 AA to 1 D battery adapter version? Just curious, that's all.

Enjoy!


----------

